# Forum More Stuff Go to Whoa!  Bathroom and Kitchen Reno & tiling bedrooms.

## wozzzzza

Starting a renovation tomorrow of a complete bathroom, kitchen and tiling of bedrooms and painting the entire unit.
here are the pictures of the before look of the place.
starting on bathroom tomorrow, will be stripping it totally out. will remove the hobb and replace with waterstop.

----------


## JB1

Good luck, there is a lot of room for improvement from what I can see!! lol 
Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

----------


## hilux_bondy

Can't wait to see the improvement you got a lot to work with  
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## wozzzzza

*DAY 1 Demolition*
Well it's all demolished, just gotta clean up the surfaces now and waterproof it and screed the shower recess and put the water stop in.
that hobb was a nightmare to get up, it seemed cast into the floor, looks like it was poured at the same time as it seems one piece and it had a couple of pieces of nice thick reo rod going all the way through it into the walls.
half the floor was drummy and cam up with ease, other half was stuck down pretty well, same with the wall, half the shower wall fell off the other half was very hard. the tiles over the vanity fell off the same time the vanity was pulled off the wall.
I cant turn the water off fully to the unit yet as the stop valve is stuffed and wont turn off fully and put water everywhere when I took the dunny tap off so have to goto the plumbing shop to get a new one tomorrow and replace it before taking any taps off.
Also, the tiles on the hobb look like they were put on first before the floor was screeded as if you look close you can see where the tiles are still in the floor between the concrete hobb and screed.

----------


## Oldsaltoz

I hope you are gong to replace that hob with an angle and gain a bit more space inside the shower. 
Good luck and fair winds.   :Smilie:

----------


## wozzzzza

> I hope you are gong to replace that hob with an angle and gain a bit more space inside the shower. 
> Good luck and fair winds.

  
going one better, putting a waterstop in there. http://www.gleda.com.au/cmsAdmin/upl...ochure_001.pdf  *DAY 2 Preperation*
Today just finished off grinding the walls and floor flat and filling in the shower recess to make that flat and screeding the floor putting some reduced fall on it as the fall was out of this world and way excessive and the larger tiles would not fit on the slope.
tomorrow will waterproof and put waterstop in after the base dries.

----------


## Oldsaltoz

Hi Wozzzzza, 
Good choice on the angle, The bank won't like it though. 
Make sure you give the base a rub with some 40 grit sandpaper just before you stick it down, let it cure and spread some more sealant along the inside ribbed section. This will improve the adhesion for the waterproofing membrane. 
You will have to calculate the finish height of the screed to get the tile to match the small curve at the top of the rail.  
Good luck and fair winds.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## phild01

You don't think the fill needs a bit more time to dry out before waterproofing!

----------


## Oldsaltoz

> You don't think the fill needs a bit more time to dry out before waterproofing!

  The screed needs to be fully cured, in your case this might not take long, it looks like a thin levelling layer. 
By the way, screed mix should be NEVER be less than 25 mm thick because it's prone to cracking if thin. 
There are better products available for this application. Your local tile outlet can advise and supply you the correct materials. 
Good luck and fair winds.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## wozzzzza

*DAY 3, Watch and wait.*
Didn't do much today, waiting for concrete to dry, might go waterproof later tonight. got all the edge strips cut ready to go. 
wet rainy humid conditions up here dont do many favors in helping things dry out quckly

----------


## phild01

> *DAY 3, Watch and wait.* 
> wet rainy humid conditions up here dont do many favors in helping things dry out quckly

  Slow drying works best anyway.

----------


## wozzzzza

*DAY 4, Put the floor tiles in* 
forgot to update it last night on here, but waterproofing done, the water stop is put own, screeded the base and started laying tiles.

----------


## wozzzzza

*DAY 5, tile the walls and shower.* 
Finished off the floor and grouted, started on the walls. all going good so far.

----------


## phild01

With this pace, you could have been building the Hoover dam in a past life :Biggrin:

----------


## wozzzzza

after 5 days I don't feel all that much is done?

----------


## phild01

> after 5 days I don't feel all that much is done?

  For me, bathrooms are slow going...kitchens are more fun.

----------


## wozzzzza

*DAY 6, weekend, only did little bits and pieces*
Didn't have a lot of time over the weekend to do much, just little bits and pieces so I installed the laundry tub ready for tiling the skirting and over the top of it and pulled the carpet up in one of the bedrooms ready for tiling that. The room no longer stinks like old yukky carpet, amazing how fast the smell cleared once the carpet was removed.
you can see the water damage in the photo, that wall is the other side of the bathroom, paint flaking off the wall so obviously the waterproofing had failed and leaking water through the wall.

----------


## wozzzzza

*DAY 7, Tiling is finished*
finished the tiling today, just gotta grout it tomorrow. then sometime tomorrow the shower screen people are coming around to measure up for the shower screen and mirror, the stone vanity was measured up today, so in a couple of weeks will have a completed bathroom, well on the 23red April any way when the vanity gets installed.
Won't get a lot done tomorrow as busy doing other stuff but will grout it and start on bedroom tiling if time permits.

----------


## phild01

Just wondering about the vanity mirror.  If it is new, will tiles be needed behind it for a quick and convenient fix-off with silicone!

----------


## wozzzzza

> Just wondering about the vanity mirror.  If it is new, will tiles be needed behind it for a quick and convenient fix-off with silicone!

  vanity mirror is custom made to size for that gap you can see there perfectly, its a framed mirror and when installed will sit flush with the face of the tiles.

----------


## wozzzzza

*DAY 8, Bathroom tiling completed*
Tiling of bathroom is now complete, all grouted the vanity and mirror are on order as is the dunny and other fittings.
now to make a start on the bedroom tiling.
10th april the benchtop in the kitchen is getting done and 23rd april the custom granite vanity is getting installed.

----------


## wozzzzza

*DAY 9, started tiling the bedrooms finally*
Today I started on the bedrooms, I pulled the carpets up out of the second bedroom and marked that out for the tiles, I painted the ceilings in the bedrooms first before I started laying tiles as I couldn't be stuffed putting drop sheets down and I thought paint splatter on the concrete wont hurt.
I got 3.4 of the way through the bedroom in the afternoon, will complete that one tomorrow and start on the second bedroom hoping to get it done by end of Sunday and grout Monday.
shower screen getting installed on Wednesday, kitchen benchtop getting installed Thursday.

----------


## wozzzzza

*DAY 10, continuing to tile bedrooms, found problem.*
Got the first bedroom done today, started on second bedroom and found a large crack on the floor has a nice fall to it.
don't know if this will be an issue in future or if its stopped moving or what's going on there. but its a royal pain in the you know what to tile over the mound of it and get the tiles nice and level without one being higher than the other.

----------


## wozzzzza

* DAY 11, finished off laying tiles in bedrooms, WOOHOOO*
I like tiling but I hate it by the time I get half way through, but when I finish then I want to do it again, go figure.
Finished the laying part, just gotta grout, now this is the part I hate.
after that I will paint the bathroom and start painting the bedrooms and knock the tile splashback off the kitchen ready for benchtop thursday.

----------


## wozzzzza

seemed everyone didn't really care about daily updates so now im doing it whenever I get around to it.
bathroom nearly finished, just gotta put the taps on when they eventually arrive.
kitchen benchtop is done, splash backs are tiled, just gotta clean it all up but wont do that until after I have done the painting of the ceiling.
next i'm starting to paint the place, then finish off kitchen.

----------


## Uncle Bob

Geez Woz, that bathrooms looking pretty nice. You got to be proud of your self there mate  :2thumbsup:

----------


## goldie1

Nice !    :2thumbsup:  Like that vanity unity.

----------


## cabman

looks good love the vanity 
cheers

----------


## longy277

Great work there, I admire that you had a plan and just got stuck into it!

----------


## wozzzzza

I just realized I haven't uploaded any kitchen pictures to this post, here they are.

----------

